# 1300 gallon tank in oakville



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

sounds like nineball is taking a break from the hobby:

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=23617674&postcount=1052

that really sucks. He was spending $100k in maintenance a year on that tank.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow what a story this has been. Any ideas on why his tank crashed?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

islanddave said:


> Wow what a story this has been. Any ideas on why his tank crashed?


It didnt crash. The seam let go on his tank and it broke.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Sad to see what he has gone through but his post was wonderful. A lot of class and a testament to how good spirited the aquarium world is.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

nc208082 said:


> It didnt crash. The seam let go on his tank and it broke.


Good lord.....that's awful!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Damn shame! That was one of the most, if not the best tank I've ever seen.

Man thats a lot of water!


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Very sad.

I had a freshwater 600 gallon acrylic blow out its front panel once.

It was 5 years old.

I have 2 others (480g and 560g) that have never had an issue. Both are more than 20 years old.


----------

